# Rabbit Toy Ideas



## Teddybearr (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't seem to find or make any toys that my rabbit likes to play with. I looked online and found a few toy ideas but they don't seem to want to play with those either. 

What are some of the toy ideas that you have?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Tunnels!! all bunnies love tunnels! Or toilet rolls stuffed with hay, pets at home do a good collection of chew toys such as willow balls, anything like that really.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffy loves any tiny spaces she can get in to behind the sofa under the sideboard etc, she loves willow balls but wont touch the willow sticks, anything she can grab in her mouth and throw around and make lots of noise with too


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine love anything like cardboard (toilet rolls etc) [email protected] do bigger cardboad tunnel things that are harder, so last longer


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Wilko do the orange cardboard choob quiet cheap, but its only suitable for small buns. 

My dad does quiet a bit of fishing, he recently brought a couple of new rods online and they arrived in massive tubes  miffy loves them...also the inside of showroom carpet reals is meant to be good (just ask if they have any spare), or big sewerage drain pipes (not so cheap)


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

they love to chew so cardboard is a favourite, i stuff boxes/loo rolls with veg/hay and they have to chew their way in. they also love fruit branches, mine love apple and willow, you can get willow from shops like poundland/wilkos etc cheap. also i have some rope with various chews and treats and veg that i can string across their house so they have to get on their back legs to chew/pull bits off. make them work for thier treats, also by scatter feeding in the sawdust so they have to root around and dig bits out theey have to work for their food and they seem to enjoy it everynow and then for a change.

they love digging too so i have a indoor rabbit cage, filled with soil, covered with tarpaulin to keep the soil mostly in and they love it. 

also they love tunnels etc my next plan is to get an old book case, cut some holes in the shelves so when it lies face down they have a warren to hide in and the bit on the top will be flat so they have two levels.

one of mine in particular loves to throw things and roll balls around so rattles treat balls and small kongs can be fun too.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Normi loves anything he can chew on!
Willow ball, grass matt and cardboard boxes! x


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

My buns love the treat kebabs. I got them from pets at home. Its a metal pole that clips to the cage front (or ceiling mine love) so they have to stand on their hind legs to pull the veg off! And can be used over and over in different places with different foods! Mine never get bored of it!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wonder what sad looser gets paid to spam us??


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> I wonder what sad looser gets paid to spam us??


I looked at that post then had to look twice! I thought i had missed the rabbit related part!!!

Back to the subject.........

My bunny loves the tunnels that you can get from the pet shops, also wooden gnawing toys (as long as they have something to grab hold off so he can throw them!!)
Treats that attach to his cage that he has to gnaw at.

Pretty much what has been said! I look forward to finding new things for him too.
x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

anything cardboard, anything to dig in, or plastic plant pots, they are the favourites. Plus they have treat balls for their food a couple of times a week.

*Heidi*


----------



## Teddybearr (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, these are all really great ideas! I put a few cardboard boxes and tunnels around and he loved to jump through and chase my dog around and hide back in them. 
He really liked the veggies on a string idea too.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

my lot love cardboard boxes (they cant fit through the tunnels there too big lol) i put it in open side down and cut a hole and they enjoy jumping in and out of it.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rosie loves to throw a set of baby teething keys around, this seems her favourite probably because having no front teeth the rabbit toys designed for chewing are no good to her, she loves sitting on pots as well and pushing them over if they've just had new seeds put in them so soil and seeds go everywhere then she'll roll in the mess.. George loves his rattle ball to throw around and push with his nose as it makes a lot of noise getting him attention. Daisy loves her tunnels and anything she can jump over.


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

Teddybearr said:


> I can't seem to find or make any toys that my rabbit likes to play with. I looked online and found a few toy ideas but they don't seem to want to play with those either.
> 
> What are some of the toy ideas that you have?


I bulk buy baby rattle toys on ebay and teethiing rings etc they love them ended up with the last lot I got from ebay some musical one and boy did they like them everytime they threw them about the mucis would start playing and they would keep playing x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> I bulk buy baby rattle toys on ebay and teethiing rings etc they love them ended up with the last lot I got from ebay some musical one and boy did they like them everytime they threw them about the mucis would start playing and they would keep playing x


you know i have never thought about buying baby rattles, thats a brill idea


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I use a lot of teething baby toys for my lot too keeps them entertained and they love to throw stuff wround making as much noise in the process as possible. They love the plastic plant pots too especially when still filled with soil to throw around making a mess all over the garden. The other day I caught Rosie tip a terrocotta (sp) pot over which was filled with soil only to roll in the soil that fell out of it.


----------



## Beautiine (Jul 3, 2009)

same here, im having trouble to buy toys for my rabbit as there isn't a lot of rabbit specific toys out there in the pet stores or anywhere that i can find. 
Well i can always buy online but it would take awhile for them to come and you have to keep ordering them which sucks so much. 
Cardboard was good but it didn't last too long and he doesn't seem to like to chew on these wooden sticks i got for him...


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

when i had my bunnies - i use to go to my local car boot sale and buy baby toys for them.
my male rabbit loved them - espcially if they were balls that made noises.

i use to get lots for about 50p each - total bargin compared to the pet shops!

he also loved playing in carboard boxes and with toilet role tubes filled with hay - he didn't appreciate the expensive toys from the pet shops lol

although his favourite was his treat ball - he would play with that for hours!


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

Beautiine said:


> same here, im having trouble to buy toys for my rabbit as there isn't a lot of rabbit specific toys out there in the pet stores or anywhere that i can find.
> Well i can always buy online but it would take awhile for them to come and you have to keep ordering them which sucks so much.
> Cardboard was good but it didn't last too long and he doesn't seem to like to chew on these wooden sticks i got for him...


Get on ebay and look for bulk baby rattles x x x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> Get on ebay and look for bulk baby rattles x x x


i went on to have a look and they was quite expensive with postage so im going to charity shops and boot sales as they will prob only be about 10p


----------



## Beautiine (Jul 3, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> Get on ebay and look for bulk baby rattles x x x


i have gotten one similar to that and also brought baby teething toy but he isnt playing with them yet.


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Aug 4, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> I bulk buy baby rattle toys on ebay and teethiing rings etc they love them ended up with the last lot I got from ebay some musical one and boy did they like them everytime they threw them about the mucis would start playing and they would keep playing x


_Hello my dear friend , that really made me laugh about the musical baby rattle/toy and how the rabbits threw them and the music would play *and keep playing!!!!!!*

How do you find the rattles , toys hold up against the rabbits teeth? I remember we were talking about giving them rattles some time back _


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

Bunnieshaven said:


> _Hello my dear friend , that really made me laugh about the musical baby rattle/toy and how the rabbits threw them and the music would play *and keep playing!!!!!!*
> 
> How do you find the rattles , toys hold up against the rabbits teeth? I remember we were talking about giving them rattles some time back _


Hi Sandy - a few of my lot do nibble at the plastic but I do make sure its not hasd I get the softer ones - unless its the balls with bells in as they cant eat them.

As for the musical toy - its drove matt up the wall everytime he would go in the shed simone would grab that toy anf toss it so the music came on matt stopped going in the shed for a few weeks till the battery ran out - and once it did - she didnt touch the toy !!!


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Aug 4, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> Hi Sandy - a few of my lot do nibble at the plastic but I do make sure its not hasd I get the softer ones - unless its the balls with bells in as they cant eat them.
> 
> As for the musical toy - its drove matt up the wall everytime he would go in the shed simone would grab that toy anf toss it so the music came on matt stopped going in the shed for a few weeks till the battery ran out - and once it did - she didnt touch the toy !!!


awwwww poor Matt :smilewinkgrin: bet he was glad there weren't Energizer batteries in them lol.

Any idea where I can get the hard solid plastic balls from? (I know they used to be popular with dog owners)I have checked out "Pets at Home" and a number of smaller pet supply stores but they don't seem to be on the shelves anymore? , I need to find something substantial to stand up to my lot , below pic is of Billy as a baby , well even then , see for yourself


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I think pet shops have stopped doing them or many have because a lot of people were having their windows broken from these solid balls. I do still have one of them from my first dog Ben, little memory of him. They're like a super hard rubber to stop it being chewed up but still bounces aren't they?


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Aug 4, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I think pet shops have stopped doing them or many have because a lot of people were having their windows broken from these solid balls. I do still have one of them from my first dog Ben, little memory of him. They're like a super hard rubber to stop it being chewed up but still bounces aren't they?


Hi Kammie. I know the ones you're on about  like you we have a couple tucked away has precious reminders/memories of our beloved dogs that have passed on over the years. The ones I am thinking off are quite lightweight but made out of rigid/hard plastic , it's so frutrating isn't it when you can see the picture in your head :idea: and wish others could see it too so they know what you're on about lol. Thanks for your input much appreciated


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bit off topic... but Bellabunnnylops i see you breed english lops.... i keep waiting for one to come up in a rescue one day.... i absolutely adore them, can you post some pics on the forum?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Bunnieshaven said:


> Hi Kammie. I know the ones you're on about  like you we have a couple tucked away has precious reminders/memories of our beloved dogs that have passed on over the years. The ones I am thinking off are quite lightweight but made out of rigid/hard plastic , it's so frutrating isn't it when you can see the picture in your head :idea: and wish others could see it too so they know what you're on about lol. Thanks for your input much appreciated


i got a hard plastic ball from a car boot sale for my bunny - you could try searching thier.

the ball in question was a babies toy - however very similar to the one on your previous post - however it was thicker plastic with a ball inside the big one


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there,

You might want to look at this site for ideas.

Articles On Pet Rabbits Housing, Toys And Accessories


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh you mean like a ball pit ball but a tougher plastic? I'll have a look around see what I find.


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Aug 4, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i got a hard plastic ball from a car boot sale for my bunny - you could try searching thier.
> 
> the ball in question was a babies toy - however very similar to the one on your previous post - however it was thicker plastic with a ball inside the big one


Thanks GSDlover  will keep my eyes peeled.
Love your GSD photographs , we had a beautiful german shepherd , so loyal and loving, she passed on suddenly 4 years ago this month , I still think of her, she was my baby , her eyes would follow me every where and until I was sat down she just wouldn't settle , she seemed to think she had to protect me all the time bless her.


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Aug 4, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Oh you mean like a ball pit ball but a tougher plastic? I'll have a look around see what I find.


Thanks Kammie , yes :yesnod: like the pit balls but made of hard plastic.


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Aug 4, 2009)

pets-life said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You might want to look at this site for ideas.
> 
> Articles On Pet Rabbits Housing, Toys And Accessories


Hey thanks pets-life , just had a quick look round the link you gave , good suggestion offered was wooden Parrot toys , didn't think about them :biggrin: I will check out our local pet shop to see what parrot toys they have :thumbsup: guess toys for parrots should be pretty indestrutable (hopefully lol)

Thanks again for the link


----------



## rabbitGirl (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and was also looking for some rabbit toys. The last thing I need on my hands is a bored bunny! I got my lop ear rabbit a treat ball too, off Amazon of all places! In fact there are loads of cheap toys on there 

I found this toy review site useful. I got one of the tunnels too, be warned though, my rabbit doesn't fit in her tunnel now!

Weird question but has anybody bought a run that can keep my rabbit IN and cats OUT!?



Hello again everyone,

Lisa.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Lisa

How is ur rabbit getting out of the run and ur cat getting in? I have never had a problem with cats although some like to watch they never go for my rabbit, I cant imagine they would go for a large lop either?

I personally like the thick metal wire runs. 

toy wise my rabbit loves anything food based and anything she can throw


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Best toy ever.... cardboard boxes taped together with holes cut through.... cardboard castle, this was the one i made for joey and saffy when they were housebuns 










































Charlie enjoyed it too!


----------



## rabbitGirl (Aug 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> How is ur rabbit getting out of the run and ur cat getting in? I have never had a problem with cats although some like to watch they never go for my rabbit, I cant imagine they would go for a large lop either?
> 
> ...


I mean I don't want my rabbit to escape! My lop is only small at the moment so I'm worried cats may get at her! Thanks for the help I think I might go for this one


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

your lop will out grow that really quickly u need something more like the big one of these Outdoor Pen with Fenced Covering: Great Deals on Small Animal Pens at zooplus they are really good


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> your lop will out grow that really quickly u need something more like the big one of these Outdoor Pen with Fenced Covering: Great Deals on Small Animal Pens at zooplus they are really good


Yes i totally agree, the whole point of a run is for buns to exercise, they need loads of room.


----------

